# Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja useampi poliisi.



## 盲人瞎馬

Hello.

This question concerns the word useampi. I've been having trouble differing the meanings of the following three words that are supposedly translated as "more".
How do the following differ in meaning?

Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja useampi poliisi. 
Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja enemmän poliisia. 
Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja lisää poliseja.

I'm sure they differ from each other in their own ways and a thorough explanation would be extremely helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Useampi_ is the comparative of _usea_ and as there is no comparison it isn't grammatically quite correct in your sentence even though it is commonly used. I would say: _Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja useita poliiseja.

Enemmän poliisia  _is wrong in your sentence._
Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja lisää pol*ii*seja  _could be said if there were a mention of policemen in the previous sentence.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Useampi_ is the comparative of _usea_ and as there is no comparison it isn't grammatically quite correct in your sentence even though it is commonly used. I would say: _Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja useita poliiseja.
> 
> Enemmän poliisia  _is wrong in your sentence._
> Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja lisää pol*ii*seja  _could be said if there were a mention of policemen in the previous sentence.



I don't exactly understand the difference between useampi and enemmän. Could you exemplify their uses? They both mean "more".


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Useampi_ is the comparative of _usea_ and as there is no comparison it isn't grammatically quite correct in your sentence even though it is commonly used. I would say: _Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja useita poliiseja._



Isn't there a comparison being made, though, between the number of police cars (kaksi) and the number of police?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Isn't there a comparison being made, though, between the number of police cars (kaksi) and the number of police?


I guess it could be interpreted that way, too. _Useampi_ is so often used to mean just _usea/useita_ that your meaning didn't cross my mind. To avoid any ambiguity, I would probably say: _Paikalla oli kaksi poliisiautoa ja enemmän kuin kaksi poliisia_ if it were important to emphasize that fact. _Useita_ automatically means that there were more than two policemen because _useita_ isn't used to refer to only two people. That's why it seems pointless to underline the fact that there were* more than* two policemen.


----------

